# Looking for work in SouthEast PA



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking for winter plow truck operating work. I have experience running a plow truck from the past 2 winters. 

I currently have a heavy duty truck but do not have a plow on it yet (losing a job put a damper on plow purchase). so i can also do the hauling/towing if needed. and i wont get stuck making it to work. 

PM me if i can help your business out running one of your plow trucks. Im responsible and capable of getting done the job put in front of me.

Jason


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

where in bucks?


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Doylestown/Warrington area.


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

move this to the top.


----------

